# not dove hunting under the influence ?



## sea trout (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Y'all!

A few of us are gonna try our hand at dove huntin this year.
We've never been dove hunters but have heard of all the fun for years.
One of our food plots this spring we planted a summer mix and all kind of goodies came up in it. We've been workin around there lately and have seen doves in that food plot.

So in the regulations it is unlawful to hunt under the influence of alcohol. Fine by us, drunk and guns=danger.
But what is the influence of alchohol according to dove huntin? Can we have a few beers in the cooler beside us and drink one from time to time?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2014)

Does it make you hit them if you have one or 3 ?


----------



## gregg (Aug 25, 2014)

> So in the regulations it is unlawful to hunt under the influence of alcohol. Fine by us, drunk and guns=danger.
> But what is the influence of alchohol according to dove huntin? Can we have a few beers in the cooler beside us and drink one from time to time?


Seriously? Don't drink alcohol while hunting, if you can't wait then don't go.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Aug 25, 2014)

Early dove season I would be more worried about keeping some waters in that cooler.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Aug 25, 2014)

One beer an hour is what I heard.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 25, 2014)

sea trout said:


> Hello Y'all!
> 
> A few of us are gonna try our hand at dove huntin this year.
> We've never been dove hunters but have heard of all the fun for years.
> ...



If dove hunting is hunting, I would think that it would be unlawful to hunt under the influence of alcohol


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Aug 25, 2014)

That is pathetic that you would have to ask


----------



## mattech (Aug 25, 2014)

I believe the limit is .08. I had a friend that got caught not wearing orange and had a few beers with him. they had him blow in the breathlyzer. they gave him a ticket for no orange and that was it. nothing wrong with drinking a beer, just dont get dunk and make bad choices. besides, the empties make good practice when the birds are not flying.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 25, 2014)

Curtis-UGA said:


> One beer an hour is what I heard.



Sounds good


----------



## sea trout (Aug 25, 2014)

donald-f said:


> If dove hunting is hunting, I would think that it would be unlawful to hunt under the influence of alcohol



I know. I'm tryin to find out what is "under the influence of alcohol"?


----------



## sea trout (Aug 25, 2014)

jmtaylor189 said:


> That is pathetic that you would have to ask



no stupid questions only stupid answers


----------



## sea trout (Aug 25, 2014)

mattech said:


> I believe the limit is .08. I had a friend that got caught not wearing orange and had a few beers with him. they had him blow in the breathlyzer. they gave him a ticket for no orange and that was it. nothing wrong with drinking a beer, just dont get dunk and make bad choices. besides, the empties make good practice when the birds are not flying.



That sounds good. I agree with everything you said and that's the page we're on.

I was just tryin to find a concrete answer like if we can have a beer and not be drunk legally then we'll do that responsibly. If it's illegal to have a beer in our possession then no we don't need it and aren't interested in an illegal risk.


----------



## dukedog1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I see nothing wrong with having a cold one here and there as you shoot. However with the rules of today people go crazy about any alcohol at all. Mostly for the people who get knee walking drunk then try to handle a gun. Really messes things up for the responsible hunters. In a 3 hour dove hunt you could have about 2 beers per hour and be fine. However at the same time drunks and guns do not mix. Its all about the individual person and their ability for self control. Some have it, some don't.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 25, 2014)

sea trout said:


> I know. I'm tryin to find out what is "under the influence of alcohol"?



"Under the influence" means that you are less safe to hunt/shoot than if you had not been drinking.  If you want to push it, it's the GW trained observation of your condition, versus your somewhat fogged recollection of what happened.  Feel free to roll the dice if you've got the extra $500-1000, just so you can enjoy a cold brewski a couple of hours early.



sea trout said:


> no stupid questions only stupid answers




No, there are plenty of stupid questions.  Asking how much you can drink and still fire a gun in a field full of people is one of them.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 26, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> "Under the influence" means that you are less safe to hunt/shoot than if you had not been drinking.  If you want to push it, it's the GW trained observation of your condition, versus your somewhat fogged recollection of what happened.  Feel free to roll the dice if you've got the extra $500-1000, just so you can enjoy a cold brewski a couple of hours early.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your answer.
I was still taught if one does not know the answer and ask the answer than that will never be a stupid question and I'm sticking to that.

You see....WE'RE NOT GONNA BE IN A FIELD OF PEOPLE, WE DON'T WANT TO AND ARE NOT GONNA BE SHOOTING GUNS DRUNK.
MY BROTHER IN LAW AND I WILL BE WORKING ON OUR HUNTING LAND. ONE FOOD PLOT HAS DOVES FLYING AROUND IN IT. WE WANT TO TRY TO TAKE A COUPLE HOURS OUT OF SATURDAY AFTERNOON TO SIT DOWN AND REST WITH A COLD BEER, (WICH WE WOULD DO ANYWAY), BUT WE THOUGHT HEY, LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET SOME DOVES.
WE DON'T CARE IF WE DOVE HUNT OR NOT, WE DON'T CARE IF WE SHOOT A DOVE OR NOT. 
I'M SIMPLY ASKING IS AGAINST THE LAW TO HAVE A BEER WHILE DOVE HUNTIN WITH MY BRO IN LAW.

I'M ASKING BECAUSE I DON'T KNOW THE ANSWER IF "UNDER THE INFLUENCE" MEANS FAILING A SOBRIETY TEST, BLOWING A CERTAIN .O?, OR SIMPLY HAVING ONE IN YOUR POSSESSION.

I'M LOOKING FOR A LEGAL ANSWER. THIS IS A FORUM WHERE ANYBODY CAN CHIME IN BUT IF YOU WANT TO MORALLY BASH ME WITHOUT KNOWING ANYTHING OF ME THEN THATS PATHETIC NOT ME AND MY QUESTION.

Thanks for the help so far y'all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 26, 2014)

sea trout said:


> MY BROTHER IN LAW AND I WILL BE WORKING ON OUR HUNTING LAND. ONE FOOD PLOT HAS DOVES FLYING AROUND IN IT. WE WANT TO TRY TO TAKE A COUPLE HOURS OUT OF SATURDAY AFTERNOON TO SIT DOWN AND REST WITH A COLD BEER, (WICH WE WOULD DO ANYWAY), BUT WE THOUGHT HEY, LETS SEE IF WE CAN GET SOME DOVES.
> WE DON'T CARE IF WE DOVE HUNT OR NOT, WE DON'T CARE IF WE SHOOT A DOVE OR NOT.



Then do yourself and all of us hunters a favor and don't go dove hunting.  Drink all the beer you want to but don't pick up a shotgun.  That way you won't make the news or win a Darwin award and cast a bad light on the rest of us responsible hunters.


----------



## mattech (Aug 26, 2014)

The guy asked a simple question, maybe if you don't have an answer and only an opinion move on to the next thread.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 26, 2014)

Alcohol and guns don't mix.  Period.  You can try to justify it any way you want, but a RESPONSIBLE adult should know that.


----------



## mattech (Aug 26, 2014)

Being drunk and guns don't mix. Some people can't control thierselve, some can. Why should a responsible adult be punished for something an idiot does.


----------



## SC Hunter (Aug 26, 2014)

I love perfect people. I have sat on a field with a few friends who I trust, and we each drank A beer while hunting. Responsible people who i trust I don't see a problem with it. Others may but I don't care really!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 26, 2014)

They's a lot of folks I won't hunt around when they're sober.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 26, 2014)

This is funny.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 26, 2014)

T.P. said:


> They's a lot of folks I won't hunt around when they're sober.



Sorry bout that low bird last year.. Am I still invited to the next one?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 26, 2014)

Call the Wildlife Resources Division
(770) 918-6401


----------



## chocolate dog (Aug 26, 2014)

SC Hunter said:


> I love perfect people. !



You ought to love this place then.  Tons of them around here.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 26, 2014)

Your best bet is to call your local game warden and get a straight answer.


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 26, 2014)

Someone told me a game warden told them "it was ok, it was a tradition".


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 26, 2014)

You may have a alcoholic beverage.If approached by a GW and he has you to blow the device and you read less than .08 then you are fine.If you are slinging lead at low birds or doing something unsafe and approached by a GW and blow less than .08 he has the right to write you up for less safe HUI or whatever they want to call it.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 26, 2014)

Alcohol and gun powder do not mix. If powder gets wet from alcohol it will not fire. I do not want to hunt anywhere near someone drinking at all.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 26, 2014)

You could ask for opinions here or just call the DNR. but then again that's just an opinion as well cause each one will tell you different. Is it worth a ticket.... maybe. Is it worth trollin all the folks on GON...definitely! carry on.


----------



## mattech (Aug 26, 2014)

donald-f said:


> Alcohol and gun powder do not mix. If powder gets wet from alcohol it will not fire. I do not want to hunt anywhere near someone drinking at all.



If you drink hard liquor it may give the powder an extra umph behind it.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 26, 2014)

I shoot better with about half a bottle of crown in me. I have played miss a bird drink a beer. Again makes for better shooting. True story


----------



## brian lancaster (Aug 26, 2014)

This is a great influence on our young hunters that you can drink a little while you are handling firearms as long as its just a little. what a mess


----------



## Lilly001 (Aug 26, 2014)

Legally the max BAC is probably .08. A lot of factors determine how much it takes to get you there. Body weight, activity level, stomach contents and other factors determine BAC. Time since drink also is a factor as the "average" person burns off about .025 BAC hr.
On the safety side test have shown that even one drink starts to diminish physical and mental abilities.
The adage "Alcohol and Gun powder don't mix" applies here.


----------



## erniesp (Aug 26, 2014)

Have a beer and enjoy your day.


----------



## rcf1968 (Aug 27, 2014)

Better yet come on over to franklin county to our church shoot. Listen to the word of GOD eat some bbq chicken and have a great shoot. Then you have to worry bout being legal or not!


----------



## AnchAk1961 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Hunt first drink later*

Hunt first,  drink later.


----------



## GLS (Aug 27, 2014)

Zero tolerance for drinking has its place on a dove field.  The person who thinks he can hunt and drink beer is sometimes the least capable of making that decision.   Drink beer or hunt, but not at the same time.  If someone needs to drink beer to "enhance" the hunt or pass the time on a dove field, stay home and watch football.  After the hunt, drink all the beer you want.  This has nothing to do with snobbery or looking down the nose at someone else or thinking one is superior to another, "holier than thou" or a perfect person.  This is pure and simple gun safety.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

40yrs of bird hunting experience here, (Killer Delete killed the first 2 off Noah's Ark) I've found that getting trashed, laying on my back, I'ma much better shot, and don't hafta worry about low birds.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 40yrs of bird hunting experience here, (Killer Delete killed the first 2 off Noah's Ark) I've found that getting trashed, laying on my back, I'ma much better shot, and don't hafta worry about low birds.



Do you duck hunt the same way ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Do you duck hunt the same way ?





Stoopid question, is there any other way ??


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 27, 2014)

Beagler282 said:


> You may have a alcoholic beverage.If approached by a GW and he has you to blow the device and you read less than .08 then you are fine.If you are slinging lead at low birds or doing something unsafe and approached by a GW and blow less than .08 he has the right to write you up for less safe HUI or whatever they want to call it.



This was the answer I was given by the GW.Not saying it's right or wrong but there is a time and place for everything and everyone I hunt with feels the same.A cold adult beverage is made to enjoy after the hunt!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

me and my buddies drink beer while we deer hunt; so i am guessing that it would be ok to do while dove hunting?

Have fun!!


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 27, 2014)

I treat it the same as driving a vehicle. Some people can tell themselves when enough is enough and some can't. That's the kicker, have fun.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 27, 2014)

i got so stoned before a dove hunt last year that i forgot to take shells with me.  So i just made shooting noises with my mouth for about 45 minutes then i got hungry.


----------



## jakebuddy (Aug 27, 2014)

.o8 or less safe whatever your doing


----------



## j_seph (Aug 27, 2014)

nrh0011 said:


> I treat it the same as driving a vehicle. Some people can tell themselves when enough is enough and some can't. That's the kicker, have fun.


But........................if your judgement in impaired..................are you telling yourself enough is enough too late?


----------



## sea trout (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the response y'all!

I did seek legal advice yesterday. Sometimes I get many solid answers on GON forum but this just seemed to be many opinions against the beer demon!

But yes me and my bro in laws intentions are just fine.
"under the influence of alcohol" means impairment. The answer I got states there is no open container law. If one is dove huntin  and the game warden finds you impaired from drinkin beer then that one is breaking the law. 

That's all I wanted to know.
We are not law breakers, and have no intentions of pushin it.

I've been huntin deer and gobblers my whole life and alway's waited till I'm back at camp to enjoy my booze. But mowin food plots last weekend and seein those doves we thought....Hey why don't we try to get some of them on the dove weekend. So it's 100 degrees and we're lookin at the edges of the field sayin yeah it'd be nice to sit under those shade trees with a cold one and wait for a dove or two until we have to get back to work!!

Most of y'all on Gon are outstandin fine folks!!! I'm sorry I scare the rest of y'all with my hard workin simple lifestyle, with any luck y'all wont be in the same county as me on the 6th and 7th, that way you'll be safe!!!

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nrh0011 (Aug 27, 2014)

j_seph said:


> But........................if your judgement in impaired..................are you telling yourself enough is enough too late?



true


----------



## mattech (Aug 27, 2014)

j_seph said:


> But........................if your judgement in impaired..................are you telling yourself enough is enough too late?



Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i got so stoned before a dove hunt last year that i forgot to take shells with me.  So i just made shooting noises with my mouth for about 45 minutes then i got hungry.





You should try shooting them outta of a bean bag chair, nekkid, while eating Cheetos.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have personally seen a guy get arrested by the GW for drinking too much on the Dove field.  

I used to have one or two at lunch before the hunt, but now I just wait until the hunt is over.  There is nothing wrong with having a few. If you cross over that line and have one too many you might end up hurting someone or going to jail.


----------



## mattech (Sep 8, 2014)

So who all had a drink and dove hunted?




Pew pew pew


----------



## skeeter1 (Sep 9, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> You ought to love this place then.  Tons of them around here.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## sea trout (Sep 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> So who all had a drink and dove hunted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man we hunted Sunday and Teusday and had a blast!!
My first times dove huntin and I loved it.
I watched you tube dove huntin first but found out it aint as easy as it looked!
Aint as easy as shootin clays either, they don't fly by after you say pull and they don't fly straight either.

Got 3 Sunday morning with 7 shots fired.
Got 0 Tuesday with a more than a dozen shots fired

Had a mikes lemonade or 2 but failed to cause any absurd abnoxiousness or shoot anybody or run and hide from the warden. Sorry I know that must be a boring let down for some of the folks on here 

Will go again sat morning before the club meetin and hope to get some more!
I fried the 3 birds tonight and they were awesome!!!

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

